# Knee pads ?



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

Curious about what kneepads clydes are wearing. I've looked at all the pads that come in XL but come a couple inches smaller than the top of my knee diameter is. I don't know how well the pads would stretch or if the straps would be long enough. Anyone tried non-cycling/MTB kneepads that work well? Not sure what pads those would be. WOuld like a pair for riding trails I'm unfamiliar with for added safety.

Thanks!


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

I've been wondering the same thing. I do have some older DH knee/shin pads -- they look kinda like mini hockey goalie pads -- that have velcro enclosures on the back, so the size is very adjustable and there is plenty of room for tree trunks. I'm looking at getting something smaller and more comfortable, like the 661 Kyle Straits, and wondering how the XLs will work.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I use to wear the fox racing launch knee/shin guards but felt like it was overkill..so this xmas got a pair of rockgardn neo knee guards and I have yet to wear them riding...I have been breaking them in by walking around in them at the house...there are really only a couple of trails I feel the need to wear them.


----------



## ACMI (Dec 16, 2009)

I use G-Form XXXL knee pads. Protection is more limited compared to full-on knee pads but they are very comfortable and they don't hinder my pedalling. I tried Fox launch pads, Kyle Strait XL's and Race Face Ambush XXL's and they were too tight. I highly recommend G-form.


----------



## (sp?) (Aug 29, 2011)

downhill or XC?

for lots of pedaling (XC), what is key for me is knee cap comfort. if the armor protection pushes your knee cap into an unfamiliar position, you get pain from that.

downhill? look for motocross gear. Moose Racing, Acerbis, Bohn, Answer, Dainese, etc. Check over on ThumperTalk or AdvRider forums. There are often vendor deals on AdvRider.


----------



## PinkFloyd (Nov 24, 2011)

Six Six One Kyle Strait Knee Guard from .com $23.98

Have these. Use em every ride. Like em. You forget they're even there (unlike my hardshell MX knee/shin guards).


----------



## tatt22d (Apr 25, 2012)

Know this is an old thread, but I am using Fox Launch Shin Guards, didn't think the XL would fit, but with the elastic they feel like im wearing nothing. 70$ on hucknroll. By far these are the most comfortable and light knee pads I have tried. Don't even know they are there. 26" thighs btw


----------



## Noob9ers (Jun 24, 2012)

tatt22d said:


> Know this is an old thread, but I am using Fox Launch Shin Guards, didn't think the XL would fit, but with the elastic they feel like im wearing nothing. 70$ on . By far these are the most comfortable and light knee pads I have tried. Don't even know they are there. 26" thighs btw


Are these the ones that you have?
Amazon.com: FOX Launch Knee/Shin Pad: Sports & Outdoors

I've been searching a couple weeks for pads with no luck. I ordered the POC long knee pads but they only came an inch above my knee. Lucky I ordered from amazon so I was able to return them. The G-Form seems like a safe choice for size since they go up to 4x, but I'm not sure how much protection they would offer. My thighs measure 20" four inches above the knee.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I got the fox launch shin guards and felt like they were overkill in most cases of my riding...about 3 weeks ago I got the G-Form knee guards and I like them very much..not big bulky plastic like most of the other guards...very flexible and comfortable...I havent fallen on them yet..not like Im really looking forward to it either..my knee has been thru some hell the past few months..but its nice to have some protection that I can deal with.


----------



## Aaen (Sep 22, 2012)

Just bought a set of forcefield zeus knee pads. They are comfy to wear. I use them for my mc when im ripping around the twistys on my monster and offroad for mtb. They serve dual purpose. In the US i believe these are sold under the name t-pro. I picked mine up through revzilla. 

I bought xl even though the size chart says i should fit l as i doubted my legs would fit the sleeve. Although in hindsight they may just fit, perhaps when my destruction of these occurs because i now have padding, i will buy a set of l to give them a try. 



Steve

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Aaen (Sep 22, 2012)

So took em out on my first ride, decent little knee pads, fortunately or unfortunately i never tested them out. But comfort wi and fit, they tend to bunch up a bit around the back of the knee. Same happened with all the other brands as well. 

I suspect the model they are building most of this gear for has no legs. Mind you i have larger then normal thighs and calves compared to my knee dia, or so i was told. Anyways they will do just fine, the pad stay put, fit is good, they stick out s bit when standing, but hen knees are bent and you re pedaling they fit flush to my knee. . 

I'll write more about them as I get more use out of them. 



Steve

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Noob9ers (Jun 24, 2012)

Aaen said:


> So took em out on my first ride, decent little knee pads, fortunately or unfortunately i never tested them out. But comfort wi and fit, they tend to bunch up a bit around the back of the knee. Same happened with all the other brands as well.
> 
> I suspect the model they are building most of this gear for has no legs. Mind you i have larger then normal thighs and calves compared to my knee dia, or so i was told. Anyways they will do just fine, the pad stay put, fit is good, they stick out s bit when standing, but hen knees are bent and you re pedaling they fit flush to my knee. .
> 
> ...


Thanks for the updates. If you don't mind me asking what is the measurement of your lower thigh? I've already had to return 3 pairs of pads that I ordered online.


----------



## Aaen (Sep 22, 2012)

Alright, so I've taken them on a few rides so far, they are extremely breathable, and comfy. Te grippy part on your legs could be a bit better, but i suspect it is due to the size of my thighs. Where the upper portion of the pad sits i have a 60cm/22-23" area and this is causing the material to push down when i am flexing my leg. I just need to stop and reposition the pad every so often or before some serious downhills. This is an issue i have with all knee pads/wraps/etc, so i expected it a bit.

Sadly, I launched off my bike this morning here in Nanaimo, damn root stalled me on a downhill and slide down the hill on my knees into some other roots. Not a scratch on me, well nothing i noticed, mind you if you saw my legs, they are full of scratches from thorns, i did feel the impact but these pads are designed to dissipate the force to reduce the injury,not provide a hard hell, If i can post a pic i will, but i think i need to get my post count up before, I can do that. Anyways the pads held up beautifully, just dirty, hosed em off when i got home, and voila. It should be noted that i am using these more for xc with 3-4' drops, nothing crazy, if that was the case i would be in full body armor. 

I'll post some further updates as i progress, and when i get a new fs bike here this fall and start hitting up a bit of the AM trail in the Nanaimo area. 



Steve

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tryinghardrider (Oct 7, 2012)

i'm using a pair of Foxhead Launch Pro knee pads, L/XL size. my hips are quite fat but the pads fit well and hardly slip. it has saved my knees in several crashes.


----------



## DexTan (Aug 14, 2012)

anybody have any experience with the Troy Lee Design T-Bone knee guards? i am looking into them as they are available in XL/XXL.


----------



## Aaen (Sep 22, 2012)

Today I took the Forcefield knee pads out for a 24km spin, they worked great, didn't slide as much as the other times. I think I just need to make sure the strap tension was just right. I still feel like the grippy part on the pads(rubber bumps etc) could be done better. Besides the occasional slip they are working better then I thought and I can use them when ripping around on my motorcycle underneath my jeans and they will work fine. 

I may buy a set of race face knee pads/sin guards as my poor shins are taking a beating from the darn platform pedals and the spikes. Mind you I am also no the search for a comfy shoe to wear instead of my hikers, that would probably stop me from getting bumped off the darn pedals.


----------



## Noob9ers (Jun 24, 2012)

Aaen said:


> Today I took the Forcefield knee pads out for a 24km spin, they worked great, didn't slide as much as the other times. I think I just need to make sure the strap tension was just right. I still feel like the grippy part on the pads(rubber bumps etc) could be done better. Besides the occasional slip they are working better then I thought and I can use them when ripping around on my motorcycle underneath my jeans and they will work fine.
> 
> I may buy a set of race face knee pads/sin guards as my poor shins are taking a beating from the darn platform pedals and the spikes. Mind you I am also no the search for a comfy shoe to wear instead of my hikers, that would probably stop me from getting bumped off the darn pedals.


I've had Poc Bone, Joint and Rockgardn Neo and returned them all. the Rockgardn listed 21+ for xl and was still to tight. I would like to try the Race Face Flanks but getting tired of returning things. For shoes I went with the majority and got some fiveten impacts.


----------



## Stranglehold (Nov 26, 2011)

I just bought a pair of Azonic / O'Neal Trail Knee and Shin Guard Black, X-Large/XX-Large. They fit great may be a little to big. I'm 6'4'' and 340 lbs.A great buy for only 39.99 at Jenson USA. I would of paid double for these. The movability and comfort is very good.
Good luck in your search


----------

